# Urgent Light Bulb Question!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Got a question for y'all. I have an included light bulb that is 1-10,000K and 1-460nm actinic. I know this kindda bulb is mainly used for marine tanks, but is it also feasible on planted tanks? If not then I will have to shell out another $25 just to get a 6500K bulb. Let me know what you all think ASAP; thanks!

2nd question is, would 10,000K work for growing plants? I have another fixture that uses two bulbs, one of which is 10,000K and the other is actinic. I know I will have to get at least one bulb for this fixture to replace the actinic, but what about the 10,000K? Save it or get another bulb with lower K(ie 5000-6700K)

Paul


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a bulb from ahsupply that is half 10000k and half actinic and it is growing java fern and various anubias with no trouble.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

If you ask, most places will switch out the bulbs for 6500K.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

10000K IS A GREAT BULB FOR PLANTED TANKS! Luis navaroo and the Aquarium Design Group use them. I think they use Corallife ones. I use the CSL one and its great. Although i do seem to have trouble getting my plants red and orange... but that is probably from losing my 65 watt light.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, guys! I actually just ordered two bulbs from AHS last night; a 5500K and a 6500K. I guess I will just have to ask around to see if any store will take in my old ones; they are new just not what I needed. I made this decision because for the most part, I think plants will still benefit more from 5000-6500K bulbs than 10,000-Actinic bulbs. I do agree with you guys that the 10,000K and the Actinic would grow plants. Somehow my memory kept on bringing me back to my botany class in which we learned that plants grown under blue light fared better than red light. Actinic is suppose to be blue but then how come so many people insist they are useless for growing freshwater plants? So since I got mostly uncertain or negative answers regarding these bulbs I therefore decided to play it safe and just get two bulbs with K readings that everyone agrees would grow plants. The tank I have already set up everything except the plants because of lack of light. I will take pictures to show you guys. All in all, it is aimed to be somewhat low-maint and Amazon-flavored. 

Paul


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Actinic is suppose to be blue but then how come so many people insist they are useless for growing freshwater plants?


The spectrum is wrong for plant photosynthsis.


----------



## mr greenjeans (May 24, 2004)

Actually blue light is great for plants. I've seen house plants grown under VHO actinics that were lush, fat and very healthy. Blue light forms stocky green growth, great for the vegetative stage (preflower).

I started off with one of those CSL 50/50 actinic/10,000k bulbs. It seemed like the plants were ok, but the algae really loved it. But then it was my first plant tank so take that into consideration. Although things did get easier when I switched to the 6500k bulb.

I didn't like the stark, cold white/blue light it cast. I personally prefer the yellower lights like 5000k, especially for a blackwater tank.


----------

